# DVR fees



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

Does dish charge 2x DVR fees for 942 since it's dual tuner? So roughly $12 a month DVR fees?


----------



## PHANTOM_MADMAN (Jan 16, 2005)

dojoman said:


> Does dish charge 2x DVR fees for 942 since it's dual tuner? So roughly $12 a month DVR fees?


They would only charge 1 DVR FEE for Dual Tuners unless you get AEP or DISHHD Platinum then they would waive the DVR Fee.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

dojoman said:


> Does dish charge 2x DVR fees for 942 since it's dual tuner? So roughly $12 a month DVR fees?


No, only 1 DVR fee per receiver, no matter how many tuners 1 receivers has. If however their is no phone line connected to a 2 tuner receiver (dos not mater weather it is a DVR receiver or not), then their is a $5/mo extra outlet fee, if a phone line is connected then this fee goes away.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

IMHO, they should do away with DVR fees and raise the price of the America's Family Basic tier by $5.


----------



## KingJerky (Jan 31, 2006)

Fifty Caliber said:


> IMHO, they should do away with DVR fees and raise the price of the America's Family Basic tier by $5.


Preach it!!! It is bad enough we are paying for TV WITH advertisements in it...


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Fifty Caliber said:


> IMHO, they should do away with DVR fees and raise the price of the America's Family Basic tier by $5.


now seriously, how stupid a comment is that? Do you really think Dish would have an equal number of subs to the Fam pack as who have DVR's? Sorry man, I like most of what you say, but this is simply a stupid comment, if you are being serious. I hope you are saying this sarcastically (because that would be funny it meant jokingly), cause otherwise I gotta wonder what you've been smokin' today


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> now seriously, how stupid a comment is that? Do you really think Dish would have an equal number of subs to the Fam pack as who have DVR's? Sorry man, I like most of what you say, but this is simply a stupid comment, if you are being serious. I hope you are saying this sarcastically (because that would be funny it meant jokingly), cause otherwise I gotta wonder what you've been smokin' today


I AGREE!!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It is one thing to not like the DVR fee, and to complain (justifiably so I might add) that it seems unfair to have to pay a $5.98 fee to use the DVR when the whole point of a DVR is to be a DVR.

BUT... for the same person to think it would be "ok" to charge Family Pack customers more money to "pay the DVR fee" for a DVR they don't even have..

That is crazy, and means you aren't interested in what's fair but in passing the buck. Hard to take you seriously... unless it was meant as a joke, in which case I can understand the attempt at humor.


----------



## dj5 (Aug 7, 2003)

dojoman said:


> Does dish charge 2x DVR fees for 942 since it's dual tuner? So roughly $12 a month DVR fees?


$5.98/mth DVR Fee (unless you have Everything Pak or Platinum Package)
$6.00/mth lease fee 
$5.00/mth if not hooked up to a telephone line.

For the 622, you will be charged an extra $6.00 if you do not subscribe to a HD package.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I also think E* needs a more diverse offerring of international and adult programing, since international and adult programing are big money makers for E*.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

but wasn't E* the ones a few years ago who stated they wouldn't carry adult programming?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> but wasn't E* the ones a few years ago who stated they wouldn't carry adult programming?


Not realy sure about that one. But to be honest, I would have never become an E* customer if they did not offer international and adult programing.


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

KingJerky said:


> Preach it!!! It is bad enough we are paying for TV WITH advertisements in it...


So... you'd rather pay even more if you could get TV without any advertisements? Those commercials are subsidizing your bill. There's a reason why you have to pay extra for HBO.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The number of people with the Family pack is probably far smaller than the number with DVRs. So it in addition to being nonsensical it would not replace the lost revenue.

Add to that the fact that DISH is touting the low price of the package and you can see it just does not make sense.

Adult and international programming is something else. Yes Charlie did once say that there would be no adult programming but that horse left the barn ages ago. It is fine by me so long as it is easily hidden from the menu etc---and it is.

Intenatioanl is fine. again don't clog my guide with it but it too is "hidden".


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

TomH said:


> So... you'd rather pay even more if you could get TV without any advertisements? Those commercials are subsidizing your bill. There's a reason why you have to pay extra for HBO.


Actually he wants some people to pay more for TV WITH ads.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

While the comment may not be all that well thought out, the extra fee's are just annoying.. On top of state taxes in those unlucky states that didn't get them killed.. 

While I can understand to some level a fee for maintaining more than one receiver on an account, to replicate that 3-4 times if you have that many recievers, makes the fee's alone almost $150-200 a year.. 

I've always thought that it should be one flat fee for any receiver over your initial receiver up to the per household limit. Unless I've completely mis-understood the receiver fee's. & DVR Fees..


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I still think a DVR fee should be on a per account basis, instead of a per receiver. Gotta love my 508s!


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

airpolgas said:


> I still think a DVR fee should be on a per account basis, instead of a per receiver. Gotta love my 508s!


That's the one thing Directv has going for it. One fee per account.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

If I sign up for HD Platinum, therefore waiving the DVR fee....does that mean that ALL DVR fee's in my household are waived? (I have a 921,510, and soon a 622)


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes.


----------

